# Hocking river by Coolville



## TheLachmans (Aug 28, 2016)

The wife and son asked me what I wanted for fathers day, and I said a day in the boat fishing with them. Well tomorrow is the day. My son (9yo) has his heart set on the Hocking river by Coolville. I know nothing about this area, can someone possibly enlighten me on what to expect? I have a 17' V with 50hp, but am a little leary of the Ohio river, the confluence is ok though. Should we head upstream, or down? Will the river likely be busy this weekend? Is there anything biting this time of year that we should target? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## TheLachmans (Aug 28, 2016)

Well we ended up going to Deer Creek Lake on saturday instead of the river. Not much biting (or we weren't in the right places), my son caught 4 keeper Crappies, I caught 1 keeper and the wife got skunked! Lots of dinks. We still had a great day fishing, swimming, and boating though. I'm still interested in any Hocking info if anyone has some. We are hoping to get out there in a couple of weeks, just going to launch and see what happens.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

If you launch from Coolville, you should head downstream to Four Mile Creek. It's a large backwater off the Hocking not too far down from Coolville towards Hockingport. It has pretty good crappie and bass fishing, lots of brush along the banks. As you head downstream on the river from Coolville it would be on your right. There's also a backwater technically off the Ohio just downstream of where the Hocking dumps into the Ohio called Ski Cove, locals (like me) used to call it Skiers Paradise (used to be home to a water ski camp). It's decent fishing for crappie and bass, also.


----------



## TheLachmans (Aug 28, 2016)

Thanks for the tips TheCream, I showed my son your reply and he is about to pull the boat down there by hand! All that boy thinks about is fishing! We are definately going to give the spots you suggested a try. Any catfish in the lower Hocking? My son loves catching chanell cats. Thanks again for the info, now to find the time to put it to use.


----------



## OutdoorMediaCo (Sep 6, 2016)

TheLachmans said:


> Thanks for the tips TheCream, I showed my son your reply and he is about to pull the boat down there by hand! All that boy thinks about is fishing! We are definately going to give the spots you suggested a try. Any catfish in the lower Hocking? My son loves catching chanell cats. Thanks again for the info, now to find the time to put it to use.


Lower Hocking is loaded with channels. Bring a variety of baits and anchor up in the bends and spread the lines out. Real big flatheads occasionally down there so be prepared. Get your hands on some cut shad. Decent logjams that hold fish. I like to use a slip bobber where the current is slower.


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

Get you some big bluegills for bait for a chance at a big flathead cause there in there here's one I got above there close to Athens so I know there is some good ones down there too




  








25 lbs flattie




__
slimdaddy45


__
May 17, 2009


----------

